# اريد رسم هندسى لقطعة ارض ( واجهة 8.25 __ بطول 11.40) 94.05



## allaa_55 (21 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اكون شاكر جدا بمساعدتكم لى

اريد رسم هندسى لقطعة ارض ( واجهة 8.25 __ بطول 11.40) 
مساحة كلية للارض 94.05
الادوار تتكون من ارضى و3 ادوار علوى
مع العلم بروز فى الواجهة 90 سم 
عدد الغرف 2 ورسيبشن
مع العلم
ان قطعة الارض من الخلف يوجد منزل - ومن اليمين واليسار منزل
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
ارجو المساعدة
​


----------



## allaa_55 (22 يونيو 2010)

*الرسم الهندسى*

ارجو من المهندسين الرسم الهندسى
ضرورى 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (22 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيكى العافيه


----------



## allaa_55 (23 يونيو 2010)

اريد رسم هندسى لقطعة ارض ( واجهة 8.25 __ بطول 11.40) 
مساحة كلية للارض 94.05


----------



## allaa_55 (24 يونيو 2010)

ارجوكم يا جماعة المساعدة


----------



## allaa_55 (24 يونيو 2010)

اريد رسم هندسى لقطعة ارض ( واجهة 8.25 __ بطول 11.40) 94.05


----------



## زيدان26 (24 يونيو 2010)

وضح يا اخي رغباتك وطلبك في التصميم

وهل انت من الخليج ام من اي دوله؟

لان كل دوله لها طابع خاص بها

موفق


----------



## allaa_55 (25 يونيو 2010)

انا من مصر ومنطقة سكنية عادية بين الشعبى والعادى


----------



## ramas (26 يونيو 2010)

وين الرسم المطلوب


----------



## allaa_55 (26 يونيو 2010)

اكون شاكر جدا بمساعدتكم لى

اريد رسم هندسى لقطعة ارض ( واجهة 8.25 __ بطول 11.40) 
مساحة كلية للارض 94.05
الادوار تتكون من ارضى و3 ادوار علوى
مع العلم بروز فى الواجهة 90 سم 
عدد الغرف 2 ورسيبشن
مع العلم
ان قطعة الارض من الخلف يوجد منزل - ومن اليمين واليسار منزل
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
ارجو المساعدة
مع العلم انى فى مصر ومنطقة شعبية عادية وواجهة البيت ( بحرى غربى )


----------



## ayman20876 (27 يونيو 2010)

ارجو من الاخ الكريم توضيح اتجاه وضعية الارض هل البعد 11.4 موازى للشارع ولا البعد 8.25 بمعنى مدخل المبنى المطلوب تصميمه على اى ضلع


----------



## allaa_55 (27 يونيو 2010)

مدخل المبنى فى البعد فى الواجهة 8.25


----------



## allaa_55 (28 يونيو 2010)

اريد رسم هندسى لقطعة ارض ( واجهة 8.25 __ بطول 11.40) 94.05


----------



## saifeddeen (29 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن عمل اللازم إن شاء الله*

*مهندس **معمارى** خبرة واسعة فى مصر و السعودية و الخليج العربى*​* لعمل جميع التصميمات لجميع المشاريع من البداية للنهاية*​*باستخدام برامج الكمبيوتر الهندسية بأسعار مناسبة*​*راسلنا الأن أو اتصل بنا الأن على *​*695 34 58 010 2+ 
**[email protected]*​


----------



## allaa_55 (2 يوليو 2010)

*اكون شاكر جدا بمساعدتكم لى

اريد رسم هندسى لقطعة ارض ( واجهة 8.25 __ بطول 11.40) 
مساحة كلية للارض 94.05
الادوار تتكون من ارضى و3 ادوار علوى
مع العلم بروز فى الواجهة 90 سم 
عدد الغرف 2 ورسيبشن
مع العلم
ان قطعة الارض من الخلف يوجد منزل - ومن اليمين واليسار منزل
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
ارجو المساعدة
مع العلم انى فى مصر ومنطقة شعبية عادية وواجهة البيت ( بحرى غربى )*​


----------



## وليدناجي (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكو ر على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## العضوالذهبي (26 يوليو 2010)

الدفع هيكون بحوالة ولا ايه الظروف


----------



## sasa_net (13 سبتمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمودمحمودالفخراني (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اريدرسم قطعة ارض فضاء الحد البحري شارع 2.80 عرض القطعة من الواجهة البحرية 7.80 العرض القبلي7م 
علي شارع 2م الحد الشرقي جار متداخل معي من الجهة البحرية والحد الغربي جار علما بان طول القطعة من الشارع البحري الي الشارع القبلي 14.40 علما بان القطعة متداخلة مع الجار 6.40 ابعت الرسم علي الايميل [email protected]


----------



## alaamnsr (11 أبريل 2011)

اريد رسم هندسي لقطعة ارض 180 متر
طول الواجهة 17.15 متر
العرض 9.5 متر
يوجد في الخلف مباني وعلي اليمين واليسار ايضا


----------



## LOLIM (12 أبريل 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاطف السعيد (16 مايو 2011)

اين الرسم الهندسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## The_Architect_9 (12 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
استطيع مساعدة كل من يريد مساعدة فى اعمال التصميمات المعمارية وتقسيمات المبانى بكافة انواعها

لتواصل
The_Observer9(at)yahoo.com
01156116988


----------



## rami0106762616 (27 مارس 2013)

eng_ramisaeed
علي الياهو
جاهز لطلبك أن شاء الله


----------

